
Show HN: Play with your iOS app and debug API requests directly in browser - laurentsigal
https://playground.waldo.io
======
laurentsigal
We offer an iOS app player, which allows you to play live with your app
straight from the browser, and see all the API requests as they happen. This
is actually setting up a remote control session with an actual iOS
simulator/device.

All you need to do is upload the `.app` file, and you can use this. It's as
easy as dragging the app into a simulator except now you can: \- share a live
debug session with somebody \- track all the network calls \- switch between
different versions of your app \- take a high res screenshot

Let us know what you think!

